

A webapp based on a browser bug on visited links color - paraschopra
http://www.beencounter.com/

======
nestlequ1k
can anyone explain the browser bug they are leveraging?

~~~
adrinavarro
Not really a browser bug:

    
    
       <style>
       .first:visited {background:url(visited-ycombinator.png)}
       .second:visited {background:url(visited-twitter.png)}
       #layer {text-indent:-10000px}
       </style>
       <div id="layer">
          <a href="http://news.ycombinator.com/ class="first">first</a>
          <a href="http://www.twitter.com// class="second">second</a>
       </div>
    

That code will hit a PNG file if you visited the link. Now just replace the
PNG for a pixel beacon which logs every hit and it's done.

------
_ck_
I guess that's one more IP to block in the firewall.

